# salt fork eyes any 1



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Planing a weakend at the end of sept never fished there any help would be great taking my new father inlaw need to do good . will be trying for eyes crappie muskie but really any tite line will work . thank for you time and help


----------



## Fasteddie26 (Sep 5, 2006)

Good luck getting any help from anyone i cant ever get any.......


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

The SoWC had a tournament there on Sat. but no ones talking


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll assume that you are staying in the lodge or cabins.
There is a large point due west of the cabin/lodge launch ramp, maybe only 150-200 yds from the ramp. Fish the east side of that point (depth drops from about 5 ft to 20ft) find the right depth and stay there. Jig and minnow or crawler. Good luck!
Brian

Fasteddie26 - I wonder why you can't get any help


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Got into a nice mess of Crappies there last week. Got them all in the Cabin area fishing drop offs in about 17 fow. They were down about 12 ft.Everything was caught on 1/16 oz.jigs tipped with a bass minnow.Tried to find some Saygeyes but only got small ones. Some of the crappies were black ones that were 9-11 inches long. Triton175 is rught about that point. It sets to the of the ramp if you are on shore.Also the small bay across the lake from the cabin ramp can be good early in the morning before the sun gets on it.Have caught a lot of Crappie and White bass there along with a Saugeye once in a while. Hope this helps and you have a good time.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks for your help we are staying at 1 of the camp grounds but have pleasure boated on the lake and have seen the cabins and that long point we are going to hit it hard at the end of the month hopfully I will not let him down


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Please
Help 
Its 

My 
Fatherinlaw


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

For what it's worth, the guys I know tell me it's like bass fishing--you have to fish every little rock structure and piece of wood (there's a lot of both!). Salt Fork is so full of options and the fish can spread out and ambush feed along the shorelines, hence the bass reference. I have only stumbled into a few while trolling for muskies--none while saugeye fishing. Those main lake points wouldn't be a bad place to begin. You might also check around the spillway bar and the bay near the dam.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Like Triton stated fish that little bay hard by the cabins. The narrows leading in and out also. Find the drop offs in those areas near the flats. They will move up and down. Also try casting a jig and crawler from the boat ramp at night under the lights at night. Don't make alot of noise when walking out on the docks. After all the boat traffic clears out the minnows move under the light. The walleyes will follow. cast right on the cement ramps on the launch area. Think about it. In the daylight they don't move far from there. There are some points near by.

The dam can be productive also fast trolling shad baits. 3 mph Beware!!!!!!!!! You will catch musky's also! LOL 12 to 14 feet of water

Good luck!

I will be down there the first week of October for an overnighter!


----------

